# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  ups

## alexr66

Здравствуйте!!!

У меня проблемка. У меня стоит дома UPS Back-ups es 525. При просадке напряжения в сети в нем тоже проседает напряжение. А разве не его функция сдерживать напряжение? Если нет то подскажите приборы в которых бы держалось 220В даже если бы в сети упало до 205-210ВВ.:)

----------


## Cheechako

> ...функция сдерживать напряжение...


Ежели я правильно помню, то по стандартам отклонение сетевого напряжение +/- 10% считается допустимым, и бытовая техника не должна на это реагировать;
соответственно погрешность стабилизации "обычного" UPS имеет такой же порядок (для указанной модели - http://article.techlabs.by/36_7666_2.html).
При необходмости б*о*льшей точности нужно приобретать более качественное, и, соответственно, существенно более дорогое устройство (пример UPS'а с номинальным выходным напряжением 220 ±3% В: Luxeon UPS-1000LE  :)).

----------


## alexr66

ТО ЕСТЬ ЭТОТ АППАРАТ ОТНОСИТСЯ К СРЕДНИМ?

----------


## Cheechako

> ...ОТНОСИТСЯ К СРЕДНИМ?


А что в нём особенного?
Обычный UPS, можно даже сказать "хороший" в сравнении с некоторыми другими моделями, не очень мощный (если говорить об использовании для современного компьютера).
В конце концов, характеристика изготовителя:
"APC представляет Back-UPS ES 525 – *недорогой  источник бесперебойного электропитания для дома, домашнего или малого офиса*, разработанный специально для России и стран СНГ..."
:p
Ну ещё батареи APC'шные обычно долго живут. А Вы хотите стабилизации напряжения на уровне единиц процентов :confused:

----------


## alexr66

А в электроннике жк панелей не проконсультируете?

----------


## Cheechako

Это у ЖК такие требования к питаниюИ?:(

----------


## alexr66

У жк перегорал предохранитель и транзистор. После замены при просадке питания до 210в телевизор самопроизвольно начинает выключаться и включаться.

----------


## Cheechako

> ...перегорал предохранитель и транзистор...


Последствия скорее всего результат "незаконченного" ремонта блока питания - похоже, что просто срабатывает защита. Вообще-то импульсные блоки питания лучше менять :)

Чувствительность к падению напряжения на 5% - явление явно ненормальное, "исторически сложившийся" стандарт +/- 10%, обусловлен, в частности, разбросом номинальных значений радиотехнических элементов;  диапазон напряжений питания у первых попавшихся моделей: 100–240 В, 160-240 В, и т.д.

Note: Подключение ЖК-ТВ через фильтр для защиты от импульсов/высокочастотных помех ещё можно понять, но использование ИБП - извините, откровенная разводка на деньги со стороны продавцов (проблемы из-за перепадов напряжения вольт на 20-30 возможны только у откровенно "липовой" техники) :yes:

----------


## alexr66

У моего тоже хороший диапазон написан. Но после ремонта такое вот происходит. В мастерской не могут понять из за чего это. Таких плат для телевизоров сложно найти.

----------


## Cheechako

> В мастерской не могут понять из за чего это.


Значит, "мастера" такие: паять научили, в схемах разбираться - нет:(

----------


## alexr66

Вы можете подсказать с чего начать проверку того что неисправноИИ

----------


## Slater

> с чего начать проверку того что неисправноИИ


ЖК не Ролсен?

----------


## alexr66

Нет самсунг

----------


## Cheechako

> ...с чего начать проверку...


Я бы предложил начать с поиска принципиальной схемы (хотя бы аналогичной модели ТВ) и рекомендаций по возможности замены/ремонта БП на специализированных форумах (например, [1] / [2] / [3] / [4]...), а также радиолюбителя среди знакомых, имеющего хорошие навыки пайки/ремонта :)
Есть смысл обратиться непосредственно в Samsung (вполне возможна услуга доставки по почте).

----------

